# Yoyo Loach



## Soniacyc (Nov 17, 2005)

Would Yoyo Loaches bother my betta and cory catfish (I read some where they would).
If so, are there another other snail eating fish that would work (I have so many of those abnnoying little snails)..
I was told clown loaches are great, but they get way too big for my tank


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 4 yo yo loaches in a 20 gal. long with 5 cory cats and 1 male betta. They get along beautifully. I would definately get at least 3 of them though so they keep each other occupied. They are wonderful!


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

be careful not to overcrowd tank. It seems pretty stock and angles get quite big. Yoyos as well as most loaches do better in buddy system. they come out and become more playful with mates.


----------



## Soniacyc (Nov 17, 2005)

Yea i realize my tank is a bit crowded, and i dont plan on gettin the yoyo laoches yet, im jsut researching now, 
thx you guys are really helpful


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

zebra loaches don't get as big as yoyo's, and should eat the snails


----------

